# Stuck Choke



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas how to get a stuck choke out of a shotgun? I got it out past the threads with a wrench. It will not come out any farther. Has it expanded or what. Probly gonna bring it to a gunsmith. Any ideas?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

soak it in brake fluid

tap with hammer before and after soaking it to try and break it free

try to heat barrel with a blowdrier after soaking it for a week...

if nothing works... send it back, warranty may cover it


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, I got it out just now. It is a Terror Choke by SRM. Needless to say the choke is garbage now, anyone ever see this happen? It was not rusted at all, seems like it expanded in the gun. I put a couple other chokes in now and they seem to screw in good, so no probs with barrel.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The only times I've seen a tube get stuck like that was when it wasn't lubed or lubed properly....


----------



## OneCatBlack (Sep 21, 2008)

From one choke manufactures FAQ web page:

_Frozen Chokes

We have pulled frozen chokes in our shop of almost every brand. Normally by the time we get the barrel one or more people have attempted to remove the choke. Did you ever wonder where the saying "Fixed Guns Repaired" came from? This is a problem that can be prevented 99% of the time by simply cleaning the choke/barrel on a regular basis. The number one problem is RUST in the threaded area of the choke/barrel. If you keep this from forming, you generally will not experience any problems. The second problem is choke creep (expansion). This fortunately is much less of a problem than rust. This is caused normally by using large steel shot in tight chokes (full or tighter). Follow the manufacturer's suggestions when using steel shot and the odds are very much in your favor that you will have no problems. If choke creep happens you will notice the choke becoming harder to remove and install and if you continue shooting it will eventually lock itself in the barrel.

If you find yourself with a frozen choke my first suggestion is to take it to a competent gunsmith. Make sure the smith has some experience in this line of work.

WARNING

The below is not intended to be all inclusive instructions. If you are not responsible for your own actions, do not attempt to use any of the suggestions.

Unload the gun, remove the barrel from the action and soak the muzzle in a can of penetrating oil for several days. Make sure the container has a sufficient amount of oil to completely cover the barrel as deep as the choke is recessed. Use a proper fitting choke wrench and try to work the choke back and forth in small increments. If this does not work try letting it soak several more days. Heat applied to the choke area can be of help. Never get the barrel so hot that you cannot touch it with your hand for several seconds. Do not use a hammer of any kind to try and "tap" it. Soaking and low heat will get most frozen chokes out. Take your time, we have seen a number of barrels ruined because of impatience. _

OCB


----------

